# Battery



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I don’t know anything so I never looked under my hood.

my car didn’t start because my battery’s dead. if I had looked under the hood I would’ve known that that corrosion is not a good thing and I would’ve had my battery checked.

now I’m waiting on a tow truck who’s gonna charge it for me so I can get up to the repair shop and get a new battery :sad:












Just look at my records. This battery is 7 yrs old.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Actually the battery may not be dead, but they will sell you a new one. That corrosion can build up between the battery clamp and the terminal. One difference between a dead battery and a bad connection is a bad connection you get no response. A dead battery often goes through a dying process where it gets worse over time or cranks for a little while and then stops, that's your warning.

If the battery is older never really hurts to get a new one but I look for 5 or more years and that is here in cold cranking country.

if you are not an "under the hood" person then you should be looking for a garage you can trust, getting harder and harder to find.

Good luck,
Bud


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Rats

Its not the battery


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

More details?
What make vehicle?
How old is the vehicle and battery?
What were the symptoms?
What are they telling you? and are they the garage or truck driver?

Bud


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

That's very possibly a good thing because, as Bud pointed out, a lot of corrosion there, so it could be out as simple as some past due maintenance, like removing and cleaning the terminals and posts. That is more than enough to prevent even an otherwise good battery from accepting adequate power from the charging system. And given the state of that I would also have a trusted technician check the belts, hoses, etc.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

2007 Corolla 

Im fond of it an don’t drive much or use daughters car 

Haven’t had car payment for 10 yrs


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Good for you! And yes, I mean that. I'm all for driving them for as long as they are safe and dependable. Unfortunately, being in the upper midwest, salt, and the subsequent corrosion attacks just about everything, so my average has been right about 10 years. Also unfortunate though is time, which can take its' toll on hoses, belts, tires, etc., so they still need to be maintained periodically, regardless of mileage, rust, or general wear and tear. But you know that I'm sure. In regard to your battery, assuming what you were saying is that it is good, as I mentioned, the terminals and posts need to be removed and cleaned, that's rather obvious, and I would also ask your technician to spray them with the red protectant. I can't think of the name for it right now, they will know what it is, but I keep a can of it in the shop and believe in it. You might also ask them about the felts that go over the posts, under the terminals. Batteries off gas, which can lead to corrosion, and those felts are supposed to prevent the gas from going directly to the connections.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> Rats
> 
> Its not the battery


Am i looking at the gas tank? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

7 years is a long time in a hot climate. Under hood temperatures in FL are battery killers. My brother was in the auto parts business in NY and then FL. Lots more battery sales in FL. I thought NY cold was hard on batteries, but FL heat is deadly to them.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Any hint as to what they are looking at?

Bud


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

No hint. They’ll call me.

It was fun riding in the tow truck. I had to climb up two steps to get in. Big International flat bed trucks I see all over.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

" I had to climb up two steps to get in" LOL, my store front was located in the center of Bangor with a one way rotary in the middle part of town. I looked out front and here comes a monster big rig having trouble getting around the corner. He stopped in front trying to figure out how to get his monster into the Post Office down the road, too big to make the final turn. So I CLIMBED in and took him way around so he would have a straight shot into their driveway. When there I went to jump out, forgetting I needed to turn around and clime down and almost killed myself. He commented, gotta watch that first step and we laughed.

You see them on the road but never realize just how big they are.

Bud


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

$543

-Battery 
- Alternator
- something else, $13 ea, i guess the things that hook the battery on.

Oh well, it could be worse

Alternator reads 12.2. Needs to be higher


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Possible, we can speculate but will do no good now and as you said, it could have been worse.

Bud


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

Did that include the tow?

Roughly $90-150 depending on the battery, $130 for an alternator and $20 for cable ends (if you really needed them) $250+ for what amounts to probably a half hour of actual labor to swap the parts, pretty good racket and the reason we DIY.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

No, the tow was $55 for about 6 miles.

You’d think in this day an age your car could give you a heads up when things are dying and not leave a gal stranded in her garage. 

Funny, my last battery died at exactly the same time. Went to garage that morning and car wouldn’t start.

Told them they’re lucky I can pay it. Im trying to lower limit on my credit card but decided to leave $500 available for emergency.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Feel fortunate they didn't install a new gas tank for another 400.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Once again...oh RATS!

Didn’t get out of parking lot. Car vibrating badly. Went in. They said maybe it’s RESETTING itself. Drive a day.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

This is sounding like the tire repair shop my son went to as a youngster. After every tire repair his car needed an alignment.:vs_mad:


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

RESETTING itself ?  Sounds like BS to me.
Was it vibrating before? If not then the tow truck or garage did something.
Do you feel the vibration in the steering wheel or just the car is vibrating?

How was the car returned to you, they drove it there I assume. Then the person who drove it should be aware of the vibration.

Ask to talk to the owner or manager.

Keep notes as to what was said. Keep your receipt listing what was done.

Walk around it to see if you have a low or flat tire.

Bud


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

This type of problem happens far too often to be coincidence. I won't go through my stories but you have a tough decision ahead. Do you trust that garage to fix whatever the new problem is and who pays? If you paid the original bill with a CC you can contest that payment, but that doesn't mean you can trust them to fix it now.

If these are employees messing with you getting to the owner might provide some assurances. If not, then you should take it to another garage and get an estimate. It might cost you something for the estimate but get it in writing, say something like someone borrowed it and brought it back doing this.

The current garage made a big mistake in returning the vehicle with a problem and then telling you to drive it to let that vibration work itself out.

Once you threaten them it becomes almost impossible to let them do any more work.

Let me know what they say.

Bud


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

The whole car vibrated badly 

Ok. Drove nearby to little Italian diner. Ate, then drove around a bit an it seemed better. As i got home 15 min later it.....appears.....to be normal. But that sure scared me.

10 yrs ago I was down here in Florida from Ohio and the car started real bad shuttering an vibrating hard and died at a traffic light. I took it here in this town to the local Toyota dealer. they said no charge there’s nothing wrong.

A few days later I headed back to Ohio its 11 o’clock at night and I was up in North Carolina this little tiny place and driving along and the car started vibrating an died. I was able to get off the road. I could see a town but I’m not stupid I wasn’t about to get out of my car and walk so I sat there a while

After a bit it started it and I made it to a hotel. next morning got it to a Toyota dealer in this little place, left it and rented a car to get back to Ohio. 

when I rented the car I said I’d be back next week. I was told I couldn’t get a room the next week cause of some Blue Tick hound thing going on and no rooms available anywhere.

I drove down to NC, 9 hrs, the next week got my car, turned around an drove few hours towards home an found a room.

This wonderful man in NC said no charge it was under warranty. The computer thing had to be replaced.

So thats why I panicked today when the car started vibrating!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I remember that shuttering and vibrating story.


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

Some computerized vehicles can sort of lose or corrupt some of their memorized data when the battery is dead. The computer adjusts fuel/air settings over time and those get stored onboard. When the battery goes dead or is removed, some of the settings don't get preserved and the computer goes back to more of a baseline tune. It can make it run rough and act strangely for a few miles as it re-calibrates itself to current conditions. For work in the shop they connect a small backup battery but when the car's battery goes dead out in the wild, the adjustments just get lost. No idea if your car is one of this type. Also very strange things can happen when modern electronic devices try to operate with low voltage. Hopefully you don't have further issues, I wouldn't worry just yet.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

If it works and you don’t have to get dirty, that is the right price. I would replace the belt and tensioner if it has one.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I keep a folder with repair receipts an think I saw one for a belt. Ill double check. 

I showed both my girls my photo of nasty battery and told them to look under their hood occasionally.

Iamrfixit; interesting about cars memories an made me feel better, like its not uncommon.

Thanks everyone


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Old Thomas said:


> If it works and you don’t have to get dirty, that is the right price. I would replace the belt and tensioner if it has one.


It must be nice to feel budgeting isn't necessary. I've never had that feeling.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

I would have cleaned the cables
Checked for bad ground connection.
Checked the battery for stress marks especially around terminals.
Try to start vehicle. 

Then go to testing battery etc..

I've always been leary of garages/shops 
My Grandfather owned several service stations and it was an full time job just keeping an eye out for............................

Sorry can't leave it like that.

Just the Service Station Attendants alone could drive you nuts.

They would check the oil and wipe the stick down to the add level then grab an empty oil jug off the shelf and act like they were pouring it in'

They would fill trucks and when it got to 80-90 dollars they would reset the pump to zero and finish filling the tank, and pocket the 10-20 dollars.

They would take two credit card slips and run both at the same time and pocket the money.

Check youtube and see what the Mechanics are up to.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

SeniorSitizen said:


> It must be nice to feel budgeting isn't necessary. I've never had that feeling.


Both of those are relatively low cost and the labor is almost there with your current repair. They are maintenance items, not forever items. If they happen to put your existing belt on the other way around, you will be buying one soon.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

By time I drove 6 miles home it was fine. Even sitting at the one traffic light.

This morning not so fine. Sat 3-4 min at a drive thru an had vibration. On scale of 1-10 it was About a 6 or 7.

Hope it goes away.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Did some searching, run this Google "07 Corolla having shaking problems after dead battery replaced" and your vehicle does have the "relearn" issue after battery is disconnected as mrfixit said.

One of the videos that came up indicated there are some steps you can do the help it relearn. New to me but I believe it.

Bud


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Just out of curiosity did you check to see if you had a new alternator.?
If so, is it new or rebuilt.?


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Bud9051 said:


> Did some searching, run this Google "07 Corolla having shaking problems after dead battery replaced" and your vehicle does have the "relearn" issue after battery is disconnected as mrfixit said.
> 
> One of the videos that came up indicated there are some steps you can do the help it relearn. New to me but I believe it.
> 
> Bud


If it reset itself to a factory setting and runs rough doesn't that mean there is a problem.? Didn't it run really good when it was new on the factory set.?


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

ron45 said:


> If it reset itself to a factory setting and runs rough doesn't that mean there is a problem.? Didn't it run really good when it was new on the factory set.?



You're right, and I would tend to agree, but, based on different things I have heard and read, and keeping it in layman's terms because that's the best I can do, I think there is something to the break-in curve or whatever. As I understand, various components wear, that makes sense, time, heat, etc., and as key components, such as oxygen sensors, etc. wear the computer makes certain compensations, and, because it's a little bit here and there, adjustments the computer makes are negligible. But when the computer essentially goes back to day one while all of the things it is reading have 10 years of wear, the changes are more significant. Then when the computer picks up one thing that it needs to compensate for, the next component throws up a flag, and so on. I don't know if this makes sense but I'm doing the best I can. Anyway, I can see it taking more than just a couple of starts, restarts, and miles, so guess I would have some patience with it, but at some point it becomes a case of enough is enough and it's time to take it back to them.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

ron45 said:


> Just out of curiosity did you check to see if you had a new alternator.?
> If so, is it new or rebuilt.?


Who puts a new OE alternator on a 2007 car?
Of course it was rebuilt.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

dj3 said:


> Who puts a new OE alternator on a 2007 car?
> Of course it was rebuilt.


I do because it usually comes with a lifetime warranty.

I stopped putting rebuilt products in my cars/trucks/vans a long time ago. 

Had a 1978 Chevy van that went through starters like crazy. But I loved that van.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

DexterII said:


> You're right, and I would tend to agree, but, based on different things I have heard and read, and keeping it in layman's terms because that's the best I can do, I think there is something to the break-in curve or whatever. As I understand, various components wear, that makes sense, time, heat, etc., and as key components, such as oxygen sensors, etc. wear the computer makes certain compensations, and, because it's a little bit here and there, adjustments the computer makes are negligible. But when the computer essentially goes back to day one while all of the things it is reading have 10 years of wear, the changes are more significant. Then when the computer picks up one thing that it needs to compensate for, the next component throws up a flag, and so on. I don't know if this makes sense but I'm doing the best I can. Anyway, I can see it taking more than just a couple of starts, restarts, and miles, so guess I would have some patience with it, but at some point it becomes a case of enough is enough and it's time to take it back to them.


Just my opinion, but.

I disagree. And the break-in-period is to see if there's going to be a problem.

I don't believe its going to run good one minute and just because the battery went dead run like crap the next minute because of wear. 
I don't believe the computer has that much of a range.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

That's fine. I didn't actually say "opinion", but said "I think", which is pretty much the same thing, and you are certainly welcome to disagree. Nothing to this degree, but on my 'vette for example, I have unfortunately let the battery go dead several times because I figure I'll drive it soon so don't put the trickle charger on it, get busy, it sets, and three weeks later no juice. Put the charger on, it starts right up, and on my other vehicles that would be it, but this one is apparently more advanced because it throws up a flag. Runs fine, but indicates need for service or whatever. So I've put the scanner on it several times, have bad oxygen sensors and whatnot, drive it, runs fine, come back home, put the scanner on, and everything shows good. I've asked a couple of trusted technicians about this and they basically say "perfectly normal, don't worry about it". So, again, not to the degree of the original topic of the thread, but similar enough that I would give it a day or two.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> I do because it usually comes with a lifetime warranty.
> 
> I stopped putting rebuilt products in my cars/trucks/vans a long time ago.



I've installed a lot of rebuilt parts that came with a lifetime warranty.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

mark sr said:


> I've installed a lot of rebuilt parts that came with a lifetime warranty.


With the lifetime warranty.
The first one is new but after that they are rebuilt. But the replacement is free.

The bottom line to my comment is if you're not getting rid of the vehicle, it's foolish not to get the one with the lifetime warranty.

Even new parts are known to bite-the-dust, so why have to buy another.

Just a reminder.
With the new receipts now-a-days they will fade in no time.
It's good to copy the receipt and attach the original to the copy and throw that into your vehicles folder.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I mostly trade at Autozone because of price, location and they keep a record of your purchases [many parts store do so also] All the starters and alternators I've bought from them were rebuilt and came with a lifetime warranty. If a part can be had with a lifetime warranty I almost always buy it rather than one with a 1yr [or whatever] warranty.


Locally, new replacement starters and alternators are either special order or dealer only.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Looked at my bill today. Says: REMAN Alternator. Im guessing the “RE” means rebuilt but there is a warranty.

My battery 7 yrs ago from Walmart was $100. This one was $164.

Good thing daughter lives close. She called this am for a ride. Completely flat tire. No time to try to air it with her little portable inflator. 

Would that Tow Truck Likely change tires ? If the spare works. Her RAV is 2012 and spare is on the back sitting in Fla sun 8 yrs.

If I was rich I’d have a spare car to use!


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes, REMAN means remanufactured, but I wouldn't fret over it. Like Mark, I have used remanufactured starters and alternators more often than not, and as far back as my memory will allow have had zero regrets in that regard.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Just to note, with current car being 13 years old, even though it is a Toyota, you should be making those car payments into a savings account. The time will come when you will need a replacement and having the money set aside will surely help.

Only problem is keeping your fingers off of those savings for other purchases.

At $200 per month over the past 10 years you would have accumulated something like $24,000 plus interest, make that $24,002.

Bud


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Bud, yeah, kinda late to start an it’d be a paltry amount. But I may try that. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

I've had better luck with many reman parts than new. I put 4 new water pumps on my wifes 97 caravan over 8 years, dumped the coolant and ruined the belt every time it failed. Everything was replaced for free except the coolant, parts were lifetime warranty from Oreilly auto. 

Didn't cost me anything but I still had to do the work, and twice it left her stranded. I complained, told the parts guy they I thought they were junk. He told me they had better luck with A1 Cardone reman. Same lifetime warranty and cheaper, they offered to exchange me for it after the 4th pump fell apart and I even got a partial refund. It was the last water pump it needed, we owned it another dozen years.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

iamrfixit said:


> I've had better luck with many reman parts than new. I put 4 new water pumps on my wifes 97 caravan over 8 years, dumped the coolant and ruined the belt every time it failed. Everything was replaced for free except the coolant, parts were lifetime warranty from Oreilly auto.
> 
> Didn't cost me anything but I still had to do the work, and twice it left her stranded. I complained, told the parts guy they I thought they were junk. He told me they had better luck with A1 Cardone reman. Same lifetime warranty and cheaper, they offered to exchange me for it after the 4th pump fell apart and I even got a partial refund. It was the last water pump it needed, we owned it another dozen years.


I had a 2005 Caravan. In the first 45K miles it went through 3 sets of brakes, the steering rack flew south, it blew the fuse for the power door locks about 8 hours after installing one and it needed the steering column taken apart to replace a switch. We unloaded that turd with 45k miles, never to buy another Caravan or Dodge/Chrysler/Fiat.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> yeah, kinda late to start an it’d be a paltry amount. But I may try that




Better to start late than not at all! Even having just a few hundred saved up when it's imperative you buy a new ride is better than not having anything saved. Once you get into the habit of saving on a regular basis the amount will increase faster than you realize.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

We've had good luck with AAA and even get some really good discounts.

"" Best AAA Membership Discounts to Help Get Your Yearly Fee Back
Save up to 40% on Movie tickets with your AAA discount. ...
AAA Membership gets you at least 20% off at select stores. ...
Get up to 85% off prescriptions and Rx eyeglasses. ...
Use AAA hotel discounts with AAA car rental discounts for 20% off travel.
More items...•Mar 9, 2020

Best AAA Membership Discounts to Help Get Your Yearly Fee ...thekrazycouponlady.com › tips › money › aaa-member...
Home & Business. Save on shipping, electronics, moving services, home entertainment services, décor & more. See More Savings.
Attraction Tickets. Members save up to 40% on theme parks, water parks, concerts, museums and more. Find Tickets Now.
Retail & Shopping. Shop online or in-store for discounts up to 30%. Start Saving.

Discounts and Rewards - AAA.com""


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

My wife doesn't like AAA. She had it for one yr about 40 yrs ago. She used it several times with her car along with however many times for relatives/friends she was with. At the end of the contract they informed her she couldn't renew it - _I wonder why _


----------

